# Took an hour, but she was worth it....



## richg99 (Nov 6, 2017)

I returned to my favorite lake this morning. 

I had good results just a week ago ( 6 caught and 2 missed with the net). Well, today I continued the poor netting. I missed 3 good fish at the side of the boat. 

The net, which I should have changed out before leaving the house this morning, is too small and too short. I use 6'6' and 7' foot rods. With a short net handle, I was stretching to get to the fish, all of the while the rod was keeping them away from me. Duhhhh.... 

I own a very good net, but it is in Tennesee. I have another larger net which will be going with me on my next trip, that is for sure. 

Anyhow, of the five bass that I put in the boat today, I led off with a 18-inch fattie. I don't know what she weighed, but she was one of the larger LM bass I've caught on this particular lake. The other fish were 15 inches or longer.

Amazing to me, almost all of the fish caught on the two trips came on the same bass-colored RattleTrap knock-off. The same lure brought me a number of saltwater fish last week, too. I guess those other hundreds of lures that I own were a waste of money. Ha Ha


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 8, 2017)

I have to say that was a pretty rewarding hour. I don't normally target LMB so don't have a lot of plugs. I have some old rebel minnows, some newer rapalas and some rubber worms (which was my go-to for LMB way back when). I do have a large assortment of spoons, spinners, and hoochie type trolling lures for trout fishing. I would comfortably say that I use the same ones better than 90% of the time. I guess if it works, it works. 

My top three go-to trolling lures for trout, in order: 

Speedy Shiners (Used most often. Sometimes with a dodger but usually not). 
Mepps Aglia Spinners w/ skirt (with or without a dodger)
Wedding Rings (behind a dodger)


----------



## KMixson (Nov 8, 2017)

Any bigger and you will not need a net, you will need a gaff hook. :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 9, 2017)

Easy to lose them when you are trying to handle a decent fish, a rod, and a net by yourself. There are times I wish I had a gaff, LOL, but they not legal here for fresh water.


----------



## SeaFaring (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice fish! We’re in the second day of a cold snap, so I haven’t seen much fish activity out here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

